# First I've stumbled across this:



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 2, 2015)

Is this correct? It's a T-shirt's label, but is it realy an original source's picture, even? 
I always thought the Meeske bros had control over Muskegon Br'g Co.? I had also thought Chumard left the business by 1900ish. 
This is saying that Muskegon Brewing Co. has ties with Chumard's I did not know existed. 
Can anyone disprove or verify this? Established, accepted Brewing Co. info:[h6]*"EST: 1867*[/h6][h6]*YEAR CLOSED: 1957*[/h6][h6]*LOCATION: Muskegon, MI (1159 Lake Shore Drive)*[/h6][h6]*TRADE NAMES:*[/h6]Frederick Neumeister 1867-1874L. A. Johnson 1874-1876Meeske Bros. (Otto & Gustav) 1876-1877Muskegon Brewing Co. Meeske Bros. (604 Michigan Avenue & Lake Street) 1877-1919Brewery operations shut down by National Prohibition in 1920Issued U-Permit No. MI-U-677 allowing the resumption of brewing operations 1933Muskegon Brewing Co., Inc. (1159 Lake Shore Dr) 1933-1934Grand Rapids Brewing Co. 1934-1946Goebel Brewing Co, 1946-1957" From here.  Pictures: Label from first link, my new Chumard bottle, my new Muskegon blob.  Why have I not come across this earlier?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 2, 2015)

This says that Chumard established Muskegon Bottling Works in 1865 which would later become part of Muskegon Brewing Company. 
It also gives me another name: Ninnemann. 
From an 1892 book.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi again Robert - I clicked on your reference notation that took me here.  I would like to know more about how to make that happen.  Your computer use knowledge makes me ready to go back to school.  I can't get my printer to work.  Here at the retirement center where we live,I attended a computer scooling last year = and I think there iw a new one starting soon.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you mean the blue text that takes you to a link? It's easy: You copy a web URL, paste it in here, and start one letter inside of the URL with what you want to type. You then delete the rest of the URL and leave what you typed (which then appears in blue.) Example:http://www.bottlemysteries.com/welcome/
hType in Herettp://www.bottlemysteries.com/welcome/ Type in Here  Done.


----------

